# What age is the best to band wethers?



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

In the past we have put the rubber bands on our show wethers when they are pretty young (4-6 weeks). It seems like I read recently that some people like to wait until they are a little older. 

Can you guys please let me know what age you recommend? We have percentage boers that will be shown in January. 

They were all born the first week of July.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Many people do it at the 8 to 12 week mark.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I prefer banding at 3 months, when they're older but not too old lol. Definitely band late if they will be pets, to prevent uc.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

The longer you wait, lets the urinary system grow and develop but if they are meat goats headed for the freezer it doesn't really matter -


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We band the market wethers around 8 weeks old. We really do kind of go by how big their scrotum is, as you don't want them to get too big. But I'd say 8 weeks is average for us, and seems a lot of people I've talked to prefer 8-10 weeks.


----------

